
North Korea 'hacks South's military cyber command' - vvvv
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-38219009
======
ainiriand
I am reading a lot of news about North Korea in the past few months, I am not
sure why. Regarding this one, no proof is given. Why should we believe this?

